
Alabama Supreme Court Blocks Digital Ballot Preservation Requirement - cmurf
https://www.alternet.org/activism/alabama-supreme-court-issues-monday-night-order-blocking-best-practices-verify-vote
======
cmurf
The idea, that the secretary of state having no jurisdiction over voting
machines, because they're owned by a corporation and only that corporation can
make the modification to preserve, is immoral. It's also anti-democracy. The
entire election should be publicly owned. The data, and the code.

